

Our daily work as web developpers. Time to open our eyes... And cry. - vans
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/people/mickens/ToWashItAllAway.pdf

======
snori74
Maybe just a _bit_ too long, and _bit_ too over the top - but he's always fun.

------
vans
Fun and humor, in a sad world :-)

